# boer pygmy cross does



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I went to the auction today. I usually dont go but my mom was there and told me to check out some boer does.

I went to find out that they were pygmy crosses. So I wasnt interested.
They were in good health and had kids. They also had blue eyes.

They sold between 20 and 50 each.

I was just curious to know what they are valued at? I wish they were full size..then I would have bought them.

With the blue eyes they are worth more right?

I am only interested in milk or meat for family use so that is why I didnt buy


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Sounds like they were Nigerian crosses with the blue eyes


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

No full pygmy has blue eyes, that means they would have been a mix of other things too more than likely. They really probably don't have a lot of value though..I would say $50 to $100 dollars depending is what they would go for here.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with Sara...no pygmy should have blue eyes, these crosses were likely the result of a Blue eyed nigerian dwarf mix breeding...as far as worth of them, not sure...pets with blue eyes and cross breeds can go for anywhere from $30 to $60, depending on the buyer.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Well I have 2 boer does(long story but not what I wanted)anyway they have been bred to my pygmy bucks. Well their kids that I kept -a wether from each doe are as big or bigger then the moms. I thought they would stay fairly small ha.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They don't sound like pygmy crosses if they had blue eyes...could have been boer/nigerian or boer/fainter...or just a mix or combination. Blue eyes in pets can sometimes be popular...but more valuable...probably not. Their actual value would be based on your area prices, their meat/milk/pet worth, condition/health, age, etc. They could be worth $20 each or $200 each...it really depends on many different things.


----------

